# 2016 SV AWD Rogue Oil Change 0W-20 vs 5W-30



## getback9 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 2016 SV AWD Rogue and I wanted to know if the following is correct regarding oil change. I was told by the dealership that it is recommended is 0W-20 (synthetic oil), and as an alternative, 5W-30 (conventional oil - synthetic blend) may be used and meet all specifications and requirements necessary to maintain the NISSAN New Vehicle Limited Warranty. 

Has anyone used the 5W-30 synthetic blend? On my first oil change I used the 0W-20 (synthetic oil) but I wanted to know if changing to 5W-30 synthetic blend is safe since the dealership told me that once you use full synthetic it is recommended not to change it to 5W-30 synthetic blend.

thanks
Patrick


----------

